# Background of our paludarium/aquarium.



## dilljone (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi there! I work for my grandfather as his horticulturist/tank installer/ consultant/ (insert whatever odd job here) and just wanted to post some pictures of the 8 foot background on the terrestrial level. I took it using a panoramic feature on my phone, so sorry if a few places look choppy or cut and pasted. I cant actually view it very well on my phone.


----------



## rmetke (Apr 17, 2013)

That looks pretty amazing! Post more pictures!


----------



## dilljone (Jun 24, 2013)

Sure thing! I have the whole tank picture of a 6 footer. I wish I could get a full (good) picture of the 8 foot, but its in front of a window and the pictures always get so much glare.








Funny thing is we've actually kept some animals in the terrestrial portions of the tanks just fine. Anoles seem to do the best alongside fire bellied toads. We had a clown tree frog in one for awhile but I removed it figuring it'd be better in a more enclosed tank.


----------



## rmetke (Apr 17, 2013)

Thats awesome. I can definitely see how it's more aquatic focused though. So what does your grandfather do that you get to spend your time building these?


----------



## dilljone (Jun 24, 2013)

rmetke said:


> Thats awesome. I can definitely see how it's more aquatic focused though. So what does your grandfather do that you get to spend your time building these?


He's the owner and inventor of the tanks. I don't build them personally but I help out wherever and however on top of taking care of the plants and doing a few installs. That and consulting with customers, usually for more reptile and amphibian based custom tanks (my true area of expertise).


----------



## redtxn (Apr 30, 2013)

Macro tanks are stunning and fun to explore with your eyes, especially when you are used to very small enclosures where the entire landscape can be viewed without peripheral vision.


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

Very cool. Are they glass or acrylic maybe I missed it. When can you make it to Ohio, I need one of those!

Sent from my kindle fire using tapatalk


----------



## dilljone (Jun 24, 2013)

zachxbass said:


> Very cool. Are they glass or acrylic maybe I missed it. When can you make it to Ohio, I need one of those!
> 
> Sent from my kindle fire using tapatalk


Theyre all glass. And they arent open 24/7 they have a glass slide down window in the front that lets it close. Pretty useful for a humidity boost or just for show.


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

Looking good! Now where is the pic of that stump you made...

Casper


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

DAS out of Waxahachie, TX. Seriously cool stuff. I met your grandfather at a show last year and he was super cool and nice. I recognized that background material instantly. The website with more pictures of the system looks great.


----------



## dilljone (Jun 24, 2013)

Aaah i don't have the stump but I might have a picture of a fake tree we made recently. One of those two pieces is 100% fabricated.


----------



## Nate Mcfin (Sep 22, 2010)

Really nice stuff. I would love read about some of the techniques you guys are using!


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

Nate Mcfin said:


> Really nice stuff. I would love read about some of the techniques you guys are using!


Me too!

Sent from my kindle fire using tapatalk


----------



## mudgudgeon (May 26, 2013)

zachxbass said:


> Me too!


Me three!


----------

